# Forum About Russia Society  Russian phonebook?

## violoncelle

Hey there, I was just wondering whether or not there was a Russian version of the whitepages. Is there an online site, like we have in www.whitepages.com? If there is, does anyone know of one for the area of Vladivostok? Help would be greatly appreciated.  ::   
Christen

----------


## HukoJIau

I think, there is no an oficial phone/address base for people search, only for organization, but... try this site http://www.nomer.org/vladivostok/ .
For organizations - http://vladivostok.yell.ru/

----------

